# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Trachyphyllia wellsophyllia

## Julio Macieira

_Trachyphyllia wellsophyllia_

Cor: Muito Variada

Dieta: Planktivoro, fotossintético e outras

Agressividade: 3

Dificuldade: 3

Iluminação : 3

Corrente: 3

Deve ser colocado no substrato e colocado a sombra se tiverem luz intensa.

----------

